# Smith and Wessons Latest Pic's July6,2008



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

People are going to yell at you for keeping 2 Oscars in a 55. **** i had one in a 55 and got yelled at on some other forum. So i deleted my account and came here. The people are nice, and see are the fish


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Nice oscars oscarlover :thumb:


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Mr_Yellow_Shoes said:


> Nice oscars oscarlover :thumb:


THANK YOU!!!! lol,

Those are not my Oscars those are Splash's O's.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Yeah, nice pics Susan


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

oscarlover43055 said:


> Mr_Yellow_Shoes said:
> 
> 
> > Nice oscars oscarlover :thumb:
> ...


 oops lol, well nice pics Spash! :lol:


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

No one will yell at me. These oscars were tatered and torn when they first arrived. I rescued them from a 20 gal. Added a little salt to the water. Give them a varied diet. Frequent water changes. Just put a brand new rena filstarxp3 canister on the tank. These oscars are in top form do to all the tlc that I have been lavishing on them. :fish: Bigger tank on their horizon.


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

OH, I remember there last post.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

hey splash do i know you lol love the last to pics


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice Oscars.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

oscarlover43055 said:


> People are going to yell at you for keeping 2 Oscars in a 55. #%$& i had one in a 55 and got yelled at on some other forum. So i deleted my account and came here. The people are nice, and see are the fish


what would they do to me if I tell them that I'm keeping my pair with some 1 inch babies in a 32g? :lol:

BTW, nice oscars splash.


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Blu-ray said:


> oscarlover43055 said:
> 
> 
> > People are going to yell at you for keeping 2 Oscars in a 55. #%$& i had one in a 55 and got yelled at on some other forum. So i deleted my account and came here. The people are nice, and see are the fish
> ...


It's been done in a 30 gallon before lol! post a thread and ask if that will work and see the responses... lol


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

oscarlover43055 said:


> Blu-ray said:
> 
> 
> > oscarlover43055 said:
> ...


no need because I can find people around me that breed oscars in 20g tanks! lol

anyway, I have had them for 1.5 year ( since they were baby ) in this tank and its a long time that I'm planning on getting a big enough tank for them but I couldn't afford it yet. now I'm growing up +700 of their babies to sell them and get a bigger tank for parents.


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Blu-ray said:


> oscarlover43055 said:
> 
> 
> > Blu-ray said:
> ...


Do you ship,? lol


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

> Blu-ray
> 
> Joined: 28 Apr 2008
> 
> ...


Just curious how big were yours when they spawned. These two rub against each other alot and some times lip lock but nothing serious. One of them is definately dominant. I have two africans in the tank that swim with them.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

oscarlover43055 said:


> Do you ship,? lol


lol I don't think so Its a long way but you can come and take some if you want! :wink: 


Splash55 said:


> Just curious how big were yours when they spawned. These two rub against each other alot and some times lip lock but nothing serious. One of them is definately dominant. I have two africans in the tank that swim with them.


they were 6.5" female and 7.5" male when they paired off and 6 months later they spawned for the first time at size of 9" and 10". second spawn was a few weeks ago with a period of 6 months!

generally I think they can try to spawn when they get bigger than 6-7" but for a successful spawn they should be bigger and near 1 year old.

yours seems to be big enough, can you vent them? see any breeding tube?


----------

